# need a bamboo pole!



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a 15' of longer bamboo pole for cheap.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Green poles?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

What do they go for? I've seen them,but never used them.


----------



## Reel Cool (Jul 24, 2011)

Ya I just seen some a few mins ago at the bait shop at pace and cervaties the had all sizes but he had a bunch of the long gig poles bamboo


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Green poles?


I guess that would work I've never made a gig before but I found my dads old gig head so I figured I try


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Almost all of the shops around Pensacola have them.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Poles - here is a # I wrote down for green ones*

This guy posted on Craigslist earlier in the summer reference poles. He only wanted $1.00 for 1" poles and $3 for 2.5" poles. The # is 393-3863. I am not sure if he still has any, but his prices are very attractive. When I have time, I will go and pick up a few for long term drying. I didn't buy any as I had already bought some in town off of Pace & Cervantes at the local bait shop. 

If you buy a new bamboo pole, get the ones with the reinforced plastic collar that goes around your wooden plug. They are very reasonable and great poles. I had built some out of aluminum, but I learned quickly they aren't what you want for floundering. Bamboo bends, is lighter, and floats! Aluminum doesn't. My gig's looked good, but weren't practical. 

I am still learning. I was told to weld a bolt or metal stock back about 2" back from the ends of the prongs across the prongs as this was supposed to help the longevity of the prongs. Not sure what it is supposed to do, but I did it.

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like a couple long (20 foot or so) and a couple 10 footers too. I've been told that a green pole will dry out nicely in the house as long as you leave it out of the sun and heat which will cause splits.

Looking to play with the poles to make push poles and gigs.

Jim


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

We have a huge patch by the farm but that's up above Dothan, there's a patch on Wilde Lake, right off of Pine Forest. It's on the left across from the church. It's in a yard but they might let you trim a few out


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*gig pole*

Try an 1 1/4'' closet rod from Home Depot or Lowes, sand it down and stain it or wipe it down with linseed oil. I have a couple I've been using for several years. You can get long or short ones, sold by the ft. if I remember right


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, I can get you a few in Blackwater after hunting season starts and I go that way. I know where there is a huge bamboo patch.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Try an 1 1/4'' closet rod from Home Depot or Lowes, sand it down and stain it or wipe it down with linseed oil. I have a couple I've been using for several years. You can get long or short ones, sold by the ft. if I remember right


They will work, but they are heavy as hell and its hard to find one that is straight. :thumbdown:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're going West on Berryhill Rd, after passing W.Spencerfield Rd., about 1/2 mile up, there's a patch on the Right-side of the road, just past the water tower. Don't know if they'll let you have one, but asking wouldn't hurt.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

not sure where your at but if your in or close to freeport there a forest of bamboo on madison dr


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

tugfisher76 said:


> not sure where your at but if your in or close to freeport there a forest of bamboo on madison dr


Way to far for me


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

I found a lil patch off blue angel in an empty lot


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Jim, I can get you a few in Blackwater after hunting season starts and I go that way. I know where there is a huge bamboo patch.



Jeff,

Thanks, Whack off a few long ones and strap them to your car or truck if you think about it.

I'll swing by and pick them up or if you can take a day off from dozing in the tree we'll go fishing in the winter.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

will do Jim. I'll be up that way around bow season. You'll get a PM when I have em.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some in my backyard.. im off barrancas but im leaving for orlando tomorrow and wont be back till nxt week. Just PM me and ill cut a few down for you and you can come by and grab them.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got one of the 14'-15' bamboo gig poles from a local bait shop. 

I ain't gonna use it this year, might as well sell it. 

What are they $15 ???
I guess $10 and it yours.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

its better if you get a solid wood pole and put a gig on the end of it or ive seen people make them out of metal pipe with welded gig on the end stainless steel of course


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I got 2 new poles from the Penny Patch.  6ft to 12ft extending. No they are not Bamboo.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Whats a penny patch & what are those poles made out of?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

*  Penny Patch  *

832 W Michigan Ave
Pensacola, FL 32505 zip code 


(850) 432-2710

----------------------------

They deal in pool supplies. Those are telescopic 6ft to 12ft pool cleaning polls to put your attachments on.

Then chris machines a special adapter and makes the gig heads to fit them.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks X-Shark, I saw one at Lowe's made out of aluminum, I'm gonna go check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

X-Shark,

Just curious. Do those telescoping pool cleaning poles bend?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No....The one's I have do not. They don't even flex when used as push poles.


----------

